# Speedplay covers?



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

I think I originally had Speedplay coffee stop covers. Lost one. 

My LBS then sold me "Kool Kovers" saying they worked as well. Totally NOT.

Anyone got info on best cover that STAYS on Speedplay cleats?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I got tired of dealing with the removable covers and switched to the walkable cleats. 

They are a huge improvement in just about every way, but mostly in being walkable.

I do have to replace the covers every few thousand miles, but they are cheap ($20 or so) and easy to find. 

My LBS stocks them in several colors.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not switching off the Speedplays. Like them too much. 

Used to not wear covers, but barely was able to back out the screws at one point. They were so ground down philips head slot was almost non-existent. LBS managed to do it, but got me on covers after that. Showed me my shoes vs. someone who covered. I felt like I didn't walk much, but damn...huge difference between protected shoes and mine.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

I use these... 

Product

Had them for three seasons and no issues so far... they are starting to wear through now, but I just cleaned my cleats and they are still in good shape.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

davelikestoplay said:


> I use these...
> 
> Product
> 
> Had them for three seasons and no issues so far... they are starting to wear through now, but I just cleaned my cleats and they are still in good shape.


Thanks. I think I'll try those. I like that they seem to clip around the whole box of the cleat rather than just the little wire in the circle that my Kool Kovers do.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

MaxKatt said:


> Yeah, I'm not switching off the Speedplays. Like them too much.
> 
> Used to not wear covers, but barely was able to back out the screws at one point. They were so ground down philips head slot was almost non-existent. LBS managed to do it, but got me on covers after that. Showed me my shoes vs. someone who covered. I felt like I didn't walk much, but damn...huge difference between protected shoes and mine.


Walkable cleats ARE Speedplay cleats. They are the new and improved version of the old style metal block cleats, and are a HUGE improvement. 

SPEEDPLAY : Zero Aero Walkable™ Cleat Technology

I too am a dedicated speedplay (Zero) user, and love these things.











Speedplay Zero Aero Walkable Cleats


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Migen21 said:


> Walkable cleats ARE Speedplay cleats. They are the new and improved version of the old style metal block cleats, and are a HUGE improvement.
> 
> SPEEDPLAY : Zero Aero Walkable™ Cleat Technology
> 
> ...



Ahhhh. Cool. Thanks. I didn't order any cover yet, and will have to think about this. Looks really cool the way that little plug fits in there.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

The plugs are cool, but honestly, I don't even bother carrying them.

The newer walkable cleats are lower profile than the older block style cleats, and have the rubberized cover integrated into them. If you were going to be walking in soft mud, or sand and gravel, they might be worth keeping in your pocket, just to keep the cleat clean, but not really necessary for normal use.

The covers are a little softer material than the keep-on kovers, etc, and thus they may wear a tad faster. They probably aren't ideal for offroad/gravel stuff, if you are off the bike and walking a lot, but for normal day to day road usage, they are awesome.

And like I said, the covers are standard speedplay branded fare. They can be had at any dealer that sells speedplay products (or online). Last I checked the replacement covers are about $20.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MaxKatt said:


> I think I originally had Speedplay coffee stop covers. Lost one.
> 
> My LBS then sold me "Kool Kovers" saying they worked as well. Totally NOT.
> 
> Anyone got info on best cover that STAYS on Speedplay cleats?


None of the aftermarket ones stay on.

This includes Kool Kovers and Keep-on-Kovers.



I switched from X pedals to Zeros for the Walkable Cleats. Tired of spending $20USD every 6 months (or less in high-riding season) for another "keep-on-kover" right-side cover.


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

Man I tried the Walkables and just had a horrible time trying to install them. Anyone else have issues?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nope. What kind of problems?

With the cleats? They install like the old style cleats. 

The covers? They have a specific orientation to get them on. The corners of the cleat frames have a notched edge you have to snap them over.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

As OP, I can tell you the official SpeedPlay Coffee Shop covers seem to be working for me. Have had them out a few times now. 

Can't stop my bad habit of checking to be sure they are on...but they always are now. Those Kool Kovers SUCKED.


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

Migen21 said:


> Nope. What kind of problems?
> 
> With the cleats? They install like the old style cleats.
> 
> The covers? They have a specific orientation to get them on. The corners of the cleat frames have a notched edge you have to snap them over.


Yes, the covers. Your info above might have resolved it for me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

